# 안허술해나 흥



## Welton

안녕하세요. I would like to know the meaning of the phrase above — well, if it has any meaning.


----------



## Mallarme

안허술해나 흥

I think we would need more context to know for sure, but here's one possibility. Let's see if I can break this down for you:

I think there are some spaces missing; it should really be "안 허술해 나 흥"

안 = not
허술해 comes from 허술하다 which means 1. shabby or 2. careless see
나 = "I" (at the most informal level of speech)
흥 = interjection like "hmmph"

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I think "나 흥" together is like "well, I'll be!"  I think another way to express this in Korean is "나 참" which is like "well, really!" It expresses different emotions - exasperation, scorn, disbelief, etc.

So, all together, 안 허술해 나 흥 means: *[It/someone is] not shabby/careless..hmmph!*

If anyone doesn't agree, please speak up!


----------



## AKoreanUser

Very good guess, Mallarme. It's more like inference, actually (only if I have the right sense of the difference bewteen guess and inference in English.)

you were right up to the part that you broke that down. 허술해 is like careless. With my limited English, I can't find more proper word for that, hehe. And 나 means "I"; 흥 is a interjection, right.

But 나 흥 is not like 나 참. The original sentence can be two-parted like this: 안 허술해 나 and 흥. But 나 참 is like one part, as it is. So in the sentence, 안 허술해 나, the subject is "I", which means I'm NOT careless! So, all toghether, that means I'm not careless, hmmph!

For another example like that,
안 멍청해 나(=나 안 멍청해)
안 배고파 나(=나 안 배고파)

I thought 나 as in 나 참 has a differenct meaning but I looked it up just now it really has the same meaning, "I." But still, it's true that 나 참 is used together, and above explanation is correct. It might make you confused, if so, reply so that I can explain it more. Feel free to ask me  Thanks.


----------



## Mallarme

AKoreanUser said:


> But 나 흥 is not like 나 참. The original sentence can be two-parted like this: 안 허술해 나 and 흥. But 나 참 is like one part, as it is. So in the sentence, 안 허술해 나, the subject is "I", which means I'm NOT careless! So, all toghether, that means I'm not careless, hmmph!
> 
> For another example like that,
> 안 멍청해 나(=나 안 멍청해)
> 안 배고파 나(=나 안 배고파)



Ohhh, yes, now I see it, now that you've pointed it out!  It makes perfect sense! Thank you!


----------



## Welton

I got it now. 감사합니다.


----------

